# 2012 National Amateur Summary



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

*Congratulations to the 2012 NARC Champion

NAFC Paddle Creek's Pack Your Grip (Traveler) and Owner/Handler Chad Baker


Congratulations to the 2012 NARC Finalist:

7. AFC TEXACO’S HIGH TESSE, LF, Alex Abraham 
16. JAYBAR AMERICAN IDOL, LM, Barbara Younglove
26. LAKE PARK DIAMOND IN THE RUFF, LM, Charles Bearden
28. FC-AFC BAYOU TECHE EYE ON THE BALL, LM, Lauren Hays
39. FC-AFC RAGIN EYE OF THE STORM, LM, John Thomas
86. FC-AFC HILLTOP’S HIGH SOCIETY, LF, Sylvia McClure
88. SON OF A PREACHER MAN, LM, Duncan Christie
94. AFC WRS BUGS BLACK MIST, LF, Wayne Stupka
97. FC-AFC CASTLEBAY'S NIGHT ROBBER, LM, Dave Seivert
98. AFC CANDLEWOODS COMMANDER AND CHIEF, LM, Fred Kampo
100. FC-AFC-CFC-CAFC ADAMS ACRES MUDDY CREEK, LM, Jerry Younglove
103. FC-AFC LAND AHOY, LM, Gary Zellner
113. NFC-AFC CANDLEWOOD'S SOMETHING ROYAL, LF, Ken Neil
116. FC-AFC SML STELLA'S GOT HER GROOVE, LF, David Didier

DATES: *Sunday, June 17 through Saturday, June 23, 2012 
*
LOCATION: *Property near Onaway, Michigan 
*
JUDGES: *Chris Willett – Pacific Time Zone 
Bill Fruehling – Mountain Time Zone 
Carl Ruffalo – Central Time Zone
*
1st/2nd Series: Land double and blind; all hen pheasants.
**114 Dogs Started The 1st Series.
**Scratches: 6, 79
Handles: 51, 68
**Pick Ups: 15 
Dogs dropped: 1, 33, 37, 51, 68
**
3rd Series: Water triple with 2 retired.
109 Dogs remain.
**32 Handles: 54, 56, 57, 58, 60, 62, 66, 69, 74, 75, 77, 80, 85, 88, 97, 106, 116, 2, 12, 13, 15, 17, 20, 30, 32, 34, 35, 38, 45, 46, 47, 49
7 Double Handles: 81, 83, 92, 104, 111, 29, 40
4 Pick Ups: 65, 92, 96, 23
**1 Break: 22
**16 Dogs dropped: 2, 12, 22, 23, 29, 40, 62, 65, 81, 83, 89, 92, 93, 96, 104, 111
**
4th Series: water blind
93 Dogs remain.
Pick ups: 35
Scratch: 85
17 Dogs dropped: 11, 13, 15, 19, 21, 24, 35, 46, 47, 48, 53, 54, 67, 84, 85, 87 114
**
5th series: Land triple with honor 
76 Dogs remain.
6 Handles: 113, 18, 20, 34, 42, 60, 105
1 Double Handle: 56
2 Pick Ups: 14, 36
7 Dogs dropped: 14, 20, 34, 36, 56, 60, 105
**
6th series: Water blind with poison bird
69 Dogs remain.
2 Pick Ups: 42, 51 
Scratch: 18**
20 Dogs dropped: 3, 4, 5, 18, 30, 38, 41, 42, 45, 58, 61, 72, 73, 78, 82, 106, 107, 108, 110, 115
**
7th series: Land quad (in-line, 1 flier, 2 retired)
49 Dogs remain.
12 Handles: 57, 63, 64, 80, 90, 91, 95, 101, 112, 25, 27, 49
6 Pick Ups: 69, 70, 74, 75, 76, 50
**24 Dogs dropped: 9, 17, 25, 27, 31, 43, 44, 49, 50, 57, 59, 63, 64, 66, 69, 70, 74, 75, 76, 77, 80, 90, 95, 101
**
8th series: Land blind
25 Dogs remain.
1 Dog dropped: 99
**
9th series: Water triple
24 Dogs remain.
5 Handles: 10, 52, 71, 94, 102
1 Double handles: 55
2 Pick ups: 32, 91
9 Dogs dropped: 8, 10, 32, 52, 55, 71, 91, 102, 112
**
10th Series: Water Triple
15 dogs remain.
Handles: 88, 94, 97, 100
**
1) AFC Patton’s Moby Nick (Nick) - PU1, 1st
2) AFC Camino Go For The Pin (Taker) - H3, 3rd
3) Squeeze Play II (Player) - 6th
4) FC-AFC Rebel Ridge's Devils Luck MH (Jinx) - 6th
5) FC-AFC Riverrun’s True North (Pete) - PU6, 6th
6) FC-AFC Sureshot’s Texas Hold’em (Dealer) - scratch 
7) AFC Texaco’s High Tesse (Star)
8) AFC Fargo's Echo (Echo) - 9th
9) AFC-FC Wolf Creek CR Skeeter (Skeeter) - 7th
10) FC-AFC Seaside's Pelican Pete (Pete) - H9, 9th
11) FC-AFC Westwoods Iron Man (Gage) - 4th
12) AFC Coolwater's Knockout (Punch) - H3, 3rd
13) AFC Texas Troubador (Tubb) - H3, 4th
14) AFC Watermark’s Shadow Dancer (Dancer) - PU5, 5th
15) FC-AFC Low Country Porky (Porky) - H3, 4th
16) Jaybar American Idol (Reuben) - H10
17) FC-AFC Robbers' Stray Bullet (Bullet) - H3, 7th
18) AFC Windy City’s Mighty Mouse (Mickey) - H5, S6, 6th
19) FC-AFC World Famous Rosa Barks (Rosa) - 4th
20) FC-AFC Shadows Sweet Something (Sugar) - H3, **H5**, 5th
21) FC-AFC Calculated Risk (Chance) - 4th
22) CFC-CAFC Upon The Wings Of An Answered Prayer (Ammo) - B3, 3rd
23) FC-AFC Waterdogs Iron Diva (Diva) - PU3 (Injury), 3rd
24) Duckblind's Real McCoy (Charli) - 4th
25) FC-AFC Trumarc's Costalotmore (Morey) - H7, 7th*


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

*26) Lake Park Diamond In The Ruff (Ruff)
27) Yakity’s Shake Rattle ‘N’ Roll (Comet) - H7, 7th*
* 28) FC-AFC Bayou Teche Eye On The Ball (Slider)
29) AFC Trumarc's Hollandaise (Holland) - DH3, 3rd*
* 30) AFC Skywatch Bronco (Bronco) ** - H3, 6th*
*31) FC-AFC Dixie City Jam II (Streak) - 7th
32) FC-AFC Candlewood Goldendaze Louie (Louie) ** - H3, PU9, 9th*
* 33) AFC Maple Creek's Mattie Mae (Mattie) -1st
34) FC-AFC Atlasta Winner (Lassie) - H3, H5, 5th*
*35) AFC Fargo's Texas Lexus (Lexie) - H3, PU4, 4th*
* 36) Fishhook Megan (Meg) - PU5, 5th
37) Creekside Maggie J (Maggie) - 1st
38) FC-AFC Waterdogs Shock and Awe (Shock) ** - H3, 6th*
* 39) FC-AFC Ragin Eye Of The Storm (Cane)
40) B Bumble (Stinger) - DH3, 3rd*
* 41) FC-AFC Camino Weight Cutter MH (Cutter) - 6th
42) AFC Un Petit Peu Canaille (Canaille) - H5, PU6, 6th
43) FC-AFC Citori’s Accept No Substitute (Brook) - 7th
44) AFC Kimber VIII (Kimber) - 7th
45) Westshore Buddy (Buddy) ** - H3, 6th*
*46) AFC Fern Cobble's Jezebel (Jezzie) - H3, 4th
47) Rebel Ridge Cosmic Rise ‘N Fall (Tide) - H3, 4th
48) FC-AFC Big Alfonse Capone Of Mo-Kan (Al) - 4th
49) AFC Dominator's High Spade (Ace) - H3, H7, 7th*
*50) Bob And Ed’s Excellent Adventure (Chef) - PU7, 7th*


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

*51) FC-AFC Hardscrabble Carbunnation (Fizz) - H1, 1st
52) NAFC-FC Cody Cut A Lean Grade (Grady) - H9, 9th
53) FC-AFC Lil Chin Music (Lil) - 4th
54) AFC Smackwater's Star Catcher MH (Catcher) - H3, 4th
55) Jazztime Northern Exposure (Arctic) - DH9, 9th
56) AFC Stellar's Full Throttle MH (Mildred) - H3, DH5, 5th
57) AFC Good Idea’s Dream On (Dreamer) - H3, H7, 7th
58) Lake Countrys Mac Tiger (Bullet) - H3, 6th
59) AFC Rockytop's Give Up The Funk (Dude) - 7th
60) FC-AFC Widgeon's Carbon Chip (Chip) - H3, H5, 5th
61) AFC In The Hunt Farm's Executive Sweet (Sweet) - 6th
62) Biggun's Wild Rose Warrior MH (Rosie) - H3, 3rd
63) FC-AFC Tealcreek Patton’s Saber (Saber) - H7, 7th
64) FC-AFC Badger State Ram Kicker (Kicker) - H7, 7th
65) FC-AFC Great Bunns Of Fire (Jerrylee) - PU3, 3rd
66) FC-AFC Bayou-Star Beyond Independent (Tia) - H3, 7th
67) AFC Topbrass Caleb UD (Caleb) - 4th
68) Hockley Creek's Big Hitter (Manny) - H1, 1st
69) FC-AFC Kiss Of The Devil (Lucy) - H3, PU7, 7th
70) Calumet's Hot Texas Soup (Chili) - PU7, 7th
71) FC-AFC Candlewood's Right on Ruby Reynolds (Ruby) - H9, 9th
72) FC-AFC Trumarc’s L’il Ms Pogo (Pogo) - 6th
73) FC-AFC Premier's Riptide (Rip) - 6th
74) Gunstock's Prototype (Demo) - H3, PU7, 7th
75) FC-AFC Nebo’s Grandma Ruby (Ruby) - H3, PU7, 7th*


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

*76) RMR's I Have A Dream (Marti) - PU7, 7th
77) FC Candlewoods Life Is A Highway (Freeway) - H3, 7th
78) AFC Pattons Blazen Abby MH (Abby) - 6th
79) FC-AFC My Name Is Bocephus (Bo) - scratch**
80) FC-AFC Henninger's Slick N Ready (Tru) - H3, H7, 7th*
* 81) AFC Windy City’s Springtime (April) - DH3, 3rd
82) FC-AFC Eva Ethyl Proby-Weber (Eva) - 6th
83) FC-AFC Rocky Creek's Full Tilt Boogie (Pearl) - DH3, 3rd
84) Salty Paws Sealed With A Kiss (Zip) - 4th
85) FC-AFC Wing Magic's Louisiana Roux MH (Roux) - H3, S4, 4th
86) FC-AFC Hilltop’s High Society (Gracie)
87) AFC Prairie Peak’s Girlfriend (Rylee) - 4th
88) Son Of A Preacher Man (Billy Ray) - H3, H10
89) AFC Skywatch Cowboy (Cowboy) - 3rd
90) FC-AFC Sara’s Blue Streak (Blue) - H7, 7th*
* 91) FC-AFC Landover Goldendaze Yukon (Yukon)** - H7, PU9, 9th*
* 92) CNAFC-CFC Mjolnir Bluebill Of Allanport (Blue) - PU3, 3rd
93) FC-AFC Fat City Pacer (Pacer) - DH3, 3rd
94)AFC WRS Bugs Black Mist (Misty) - H9, H10
95) FC-AFC Cuda's Negra Modelo MH (Moda) - H7, 7th*
* 96) FC Knollwood Sweet Lily (Lily) - PU3, 3rd
97) FC-AFC Castlebay's Night Robber (Thief) - H3, H10
98) AFC Candlewoods Commander And Chief (Chief)
99) FC-AFC Hardscrabble Roxie McBunn (Roxie) - 8th
100) FC-AFC-CFC-CAFC Adams Acres Muddy Creek (Cree) - **H10*


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

*101) FC-AFC Citori's Vista 40th Pres (Reagan) - H7, 7th*
* 102) Tonkah Zee OOmah (Peanut) - H9, 9th
103) FC-AFC Land Ahoy (Pirate)
104) FC-AFC Lanes Lets Get Ready To Rumble (Ali) - DH3, 3rd
105) FC Greenwing Tall Timber (Krumz) - H5, 5th*
* 106) Castlebay’s Vam Pyre (Pie) - H3, 6th
107) FC-AFC Tequilla's Hot Tamale (Mollie) - 6th
108) FC-AFC L And L Just A Gigolo (Deuce) - 6th
109) Paddle Creek's Pack Your Grip (Traveler)
110) AFC Rockliffs Justdoit (Nike) - 6th
111) Lil Miss Karizzma (Kizzy) - DH3, 3rd
112) FC Pinehurst’s All That Jazz (Jazz) ** - H7, 9th*
* 113) NFC-AFC Candlewood's Something Royal (Windy) - H5
114) FC-AFC Mercy Mercy Mercy Me (Mercy) - 4th
115) FC-AFC Sureshot's TKO (Tyson) - 6th
116) FC-AFC SML Stella's Got Her Groove (Stella) - H3*


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

*Dogs Qualified but not entered:*



ATLAS GOES TO WAR, CM, Lorraine and Lawrence Sarek, Cook, MN 
FC-AFC OAKDALE WHITEWATER DEVIL DOG, LF, Howard Niemi, Anchorage, AK 
AFC REV BLUE GENES, LM, Rex Bell, Ossining, NY 
FC-AFC MOODY’S MEDICINE MAN, LM, Sherwin Scott, Phoenix, AZ 
FC-AFC FREERIDIN SMOOTH OPERATOR, LF, Ted Shih, Golden, CO 
FC-AFC PREMIER’S IRON MAN OZZY, LM, Benjy Griffith, Macon, GA 
FC-AFC TRUMARC’S WHISTLING BIRD, LF, Charles and Yvonne Hays, Princeton, MN 
FC-AFC CROPPER’S GET SUM, LM, Newt and Karen Cropper, Ocean City, MD 
AFC FREERIDIN MASERATI, LM, Ted Shih, Golden, CO 
FC-AFC CARBONS BLUE PURSUIT, LM, Steven Kompf and Melisa Bell, Novato, CA 
FC-AFC TRULINES WALLA WALLA SWEET, LF, Chad Costa, Modesto, CA 
CFC-CAFC HEADS UP FIRE IN THE HOLE, GM, Lynn Nelson, Escondido, CA 
FC-AFC CAROLINA’S ACOUSTIC STORM, LF, Kay and Clint Joyner, Smithfield, NC 
AFC HICKORY STICK PERSONAL ENSIGN, LF, Mitchel and Margot Brown, Boston, GA 
FC-AFC GO MARGO, LF, Mel Milton, Tacoma, WA 
BUCK IN BOBBY, LM, Gary and Mary Ahlgren, Winters, CA 
FC-AFC HARDSCRABBLE'S STORM WARNING, LM, Margaret and Mitch Brown, Boston, GA 
FC-AFC-CFC-CAFC RUNNIN'S MOLLY B, LF, Mickey Rawlins and Brian Clasby, Lost Hills, CA 
FC-AFC-CFC-CAFC JAZZTIME LAST CHANCE V PEKISKO, LM, Larry and Anna Calvert, Charlo, MT 
FC FRESH SQUEEZED JUICE, LM, Jim and Trish Harvey, Rockledge, FL 
AFC PHYLLO FARMS MISCHIEF MAKER, LM, Claudette Klein and Mary Tatum, St. Louis, MO 
CAHOOTS, LM, Barton Clark, Harrington, DE 
HONKY TONK DESPERADO, LM, Jerry Wickliffe, Ledbetter, TX 
AFC GRAY'S CREEK SKEETER BOO, LF, Jerald & Debra Wilks, Purcellville, VA 
CHANCES R ON THE ROAD AGAIN, LF, John Gianladis, Harrisburg, MO 
FC-AFC FEN WIZZARD, LM, Brian Johnston, Riverton, UT 
ORION'S TNT CASSIDY, MH, LF, Al Bianchi and Cheryl Jones, Red Bluff, CA 
AFC LONGSHOT STRIKER, LF, Robert Willow, Watha, NC 
FC-AFC BAYOU TECHE MIAH, LF, Stephen Ritter, MD, New Iberia, LA 
FC TIP FROM A GYPSY, LF, Hank and Linda Knoblauch, Bemidji, MN


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

*1[SUP]st[/SUP]/2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Series:*


*2012*
146 qualified, 116 entered, 2 scratches, 114 started 
Held in Onaway, Michigan 
Land double with blind 
5 dogs dropped, 109 dogs remain (*95.61%*)
2 handles 
1 pick up 
2 scratches 
 
 
*2011*
138 qualified, 116 entered, 5 scratches, 110 started 
Held in Ronan, MT 
Land double with blind 
13 dogs dropped, 97 dogs remain (*88.18%*)
20 handles 
2 pick ups 
6 scratches 
 
 
*2010*
151 qualified, 112 entered, 2 scratches, 110 started 
Held in Klamath Falls, OR 
Land double with retired gun and blind 
7 dogs dropped, 103 remain (*93.63%*)
12 handles 
3 pick ups 
2 scratches 
 
 
*2009*
140 qualified, 122 entered, 2 scratched, 120 started 
Held in Hibbing, MN 
Land double with blind 
13 dogs dropped, 107 remain (*89.16%*)
13 handles 
2 pick-ups 
2 scratches 
 
 
*3[SUP]rd[/SUP] Series:*


*2012*
Water triple, 2 retired 
16 dogs dropped, 93 remain (*81.57%*)
39 handles 
4 pick ups 
1 break 
 
 
*2011*
Water blind 
2 dogs dropped, 95 remain (*86.36%*) 
 
*2010*
Water triple 
17 dogs dropped, 86 remain (*78.18%*)
23 handles 
5 pick ups 
 
 
*2009*
Water blind 
18 dogs dropped, 89 remain (*74.16%*) 
 
*4[SUP]th[/SUP] Series:*


*2012*
Water blind 
17 dogs dropped, 76 remain (*66.66%*)
1 pick up 
1 scratch 
 
 
 


*2011*
Water triple, 2 retired 
16 dogs dropped, 79 remain (*71.81%*)
20 handles 
3 pick ups 
 
 
*2010*
Water blind 
16 dogs dropped, 70 dogs remain (*63.63%*)
4 pick ups 
 
 
*2009*
Land triple 
29 dogs dropped, 60 remain (*50.00%*)
19 handles 
8 pick ups 
 
 
*5[SUP]th[/SUP] Series:*


*2012*
Land triple with honor 
7 dogs dropped, 69 remain (*60.52%*)
7 handles 
2 pick ups 
 
 
*2011*
Water blind 
13 dogs dropped, 66 remain (*60.00%*)
3 pick ups 
 
 
*2010*
Land/Water quad 
26 dogs dropped, 44 remain (*40.00%*)
21 handles 
11 pick ups 
 
 
*2009*
Land quad 
15 dogs dropped, 45 remain (*37.5%*)
1 scratch 
20 handles 
4 pick ups 
 
 
*6[SUP]th[/SUP] Series:*


*2012*
Water blind with poison bird 
20 dogs dropped, 49 remain (*42.98%*)
2 pick ups 
1 scratch 
 
 
*2011*
Quad with 2 retired w/honor 
36 dropped, 30 remain (*27.27%*)
20 handles 
11 pick ups 
2 breaks 
 
 
*2010*
Land blind 
2 dogs dropped, 42 remain (*38.18%*) 
 
*2009*
Water blind 
5 dogs dropped, 40 remain (*33.33%*)
1 pick up 
 
 
*7[SUP]th[/SUP] Series:*


*2012*
Land quad (in-line, 1 flier, 2 retired) 
24 dogs dropped, 25 remain (*21.92%*)
12 handles 
6 pick ups 
 
 
*2011* (7[SUP]th[/SUP] and 8[SUP]th[/SUP] series combined)
Delayed land double with blind 
6 dogs dropped, 24 remain (*21.81%*)
3 handles 
 
 
*2010*
Water blind 
12 dogs dropped, 30 remain (*27.27%*)
3 pick ups 
 
 
*2009*
Land blind 
0 dogs dropped, 40 remain (*33.33%*) 
 
*8[SUP]th[/SUP] Series:*


*2012*
Land blind 
1 dog dropped, 24 remain (*21.05%*) 
 
*2011* (7[SUP]th[/SUP] and 8[SUP]th[/SUP] series combined)
Delayed land double with blind 
6 dogs dropped, 24 remain (*21.81%*)
3 handles 
 
 
*2010*
Land quad 
8 dogs dropped, 22 remain (*20.00%*)
8 handles 
1 pick up 
 
 
*2009*
Water marks 
18 dogs dropped, 22 remain (*18.33%*)
13 handles 
3 pick ups 
 
 
*9[SUP]th[/SUP] Series:*


*2012*
Water triple 
9 dogs dropped, 15 remain (*13.15%*)
6 handles 
2 pick ups 
 
 
*2011*
Water triple, 1 retired, simulated flier with honor 
8 dogs dropped, 15 remain (*13.63%*)
1 scratch 
7 handles 
3 pick ups 
 
 
*2010*
Land water triple 
9 dogs dropped, 13 remain (*11.81%*)
11 handles 
4 pick ups 
 
 
*2009*
Water triple 
5 dogs dropped, 17 remain (*14.16%*) 
 
*10[SUP]th[/SUP] Series:*


*2012*
water triple 
All 15 finished (*13.15%*) 
*NAFC Paddle Creek’s Pack Your Grip (Traveler)* 
 
*2011*
Water quad, 3 fliers, 1 retired 
All 15 finished (*13.63%*) 
*NAFC-FC Cody Cut A Lean Grade (Grady)* 
 
*2010*
Water quad 
All 13 finished (*11.81%*)` 
*NAFC-FC Fourleaf’s Ice Breaker (Buster)* 
 
*2009*
Delayed quad 
All 17 finished (*14.16%*) 
*NAFC-FC Barton Creek’s O Mustad (Hook)*


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

2012 stats updated...


----------

